# So I Got A Nice Surprise In The Post



## Smells Fishy (29 Dec 2016)

Rewind to the 26th, my partner tells me shes spent over 300 quid online on pure impulse, i wasn't even that pissed considering it was pretty much all the money we had. Anyway i've been going on about the python sython to her for a while now, complaining about water changes because they can have nasty side effects for me dew to me having fibromyalgia and just generally saying i want one. So the other day the postman rang are buzzer, i told him i'll be a minute, then when I'm down stairs and signing for the packages i'm thinking one box is pretty big and it doesnt really fit right for what she told me she bought. So before a few days ago she was just a legend but now since she actually got me the python shes upgraded (just like i my fishkeeping now has) to some crazy next level. It was the 50ft one that i got because the tank is pretty far away from a water source. I haven't even opened the bag it comes in yet because i recently changed the water so i dont see the point yet. One main problem i would like your views on is how to stop the inside of the tubing becoming moldy due to small amounts of water being left inside? That happened to one of my old syphons so it got binned. How do you dry your sythons out? THe one their python is replacing i used to put it in a plastic bag to keep safe but it got a bit slimey so i've stopped that and nowhang it on a door handel till its dry, its only a cheap p@h one so its really small, can't do thatwith 50ft though. Also i've just took some pictures of my bathroom and kitchen taps and i'm wondering if any of you will know if the faucet adaptor you get with the set will fit based on your experience? Btw theres nothing to screw off at the ends of my taps. Crappy kindle fire hd pics forgive just trying it out since its new. Cheers


----------



## Shane Puthuparambil (10 Jan 2017)

I don't live in the UK, but that looks like a cool water change thing!! I wish I had one. Here in the US, there are special faucet adapters you can purchase at hardware stores. I would check at one of those.


----------



## alto (10 Jan 2017)

Awesome surprise!

Are you sure that kitchen end piece doesn't unscrew revealing a thread?


----------



## Adam Chambers (10 Jan 2017)

I would just use a hairdryer to blow hot air if you want to completely dry it out.

On the bathroom taps they may be threaded internally or push fit. However your kitchen one that end aerator should unscrew leaving an external thread that you then screw the Python adaptor on too. The reason they unscrew is so you can clean/replace them.


----------



## Smells Fishy (11 Jan 2017)

alto said:


> Awesome surprise!
> 
> Are you sure that kitchen end piece doesn't unscrew revealing a thread?



Its very deceiving the kitchen tap because the shape of it does look like it will unscrew but no it doesn't. This is the tap i ended up using but its a very narrow fit so i have to force it on and then wiggle it side to side. Also i've got to be careful about how much water is coming out of the tap because the force of the water dislodged it a couple of times.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (11 Jan 2017)

Do you have a shower with elastic tube? Maybe you can screw the unit on the elastic end?
IIUC you have fluval 50ft system?


----------



## Adam Chambers (11 Jan 2017)

Smells Fishy said:


> Its very deceiving the kitchen tap because the shape of it does look like it will unscrew but no it doesn't. This is the tap i ended up using but its a very narrow fit so i have to force it on and then wiggle it side to side. Also i've got to be careful about how much water is coming out of the tap because the force of the water dislodged it a couple of times.



It should certainly still unscrew, it is likely stuck from years of not being unscrewed and limescale buildup.


----------



## Smells Fishy (13 Jan 2017)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Do you have a shower with elastic tube? Maybe you can screw the unit on the elastic end?
> IIUC you have fluval 50ft system?



Yeah my shower has one of those but its siliconed  in place. Its a 50ft python system, different brand from fluval.


----------



## Smells Fishy (13 Jan 2017)

Adam Chambers said:


> It should certainly still unscrew, it is likely stuck from years of not being unscrewed and limescale buildup.



Straight up it doesn't unscrew. I tried to do another water change last night but for the life of me i couldn't get it to attach so i gave up defeated. Looks like I'll have to go out looking for an adaptor now.


----------

